# Why is my plant doing this?



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

My sword is farting. Why?


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

https://youtu.be/AWyg3Zjl2UU


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

lol farting hehe, its just releasing o2 produced from photosynthe.ses


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Bubbles can be excess O2 (pearling) or they can be other gases which are released as a result of cellular damage, i.e. when you trim the plant.


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

It finaly stopped after a day. A WHOLE DAY!!


----------

